# LCD Tile Matrix Content software



## llecount (Nov 14, 2011)

So, a little background on this project before I dive in to my questions. 

Our sports arena on campus had been outfitted with 2 Fibrelite video screens that were installed in 1997. The functionality of these had become a concern to the athletics personnel, so they began a search for replacements. After contacting a vendor and getting a $250k quote for LED screens and controllers, they decided to scale it back and find other alternatives (read: cheaper). They started by calling local Home AV stores and having them test fit the largest LCD display they could. The results of this weren't acceptable, so they found another avenue using local campus staff (not myself). So a NEC 2x2 tile Matrix system was ordered (2 of them). (8) 46" screens for a total of 2 separate screens in the arena. 
I was not brought in to this project until after the NEC screens had been delivered, so I had no input to the situation until then. No other hardware was ordered for these screens. 

The screens are installed and working as I was put in charge of cabling these together and making an image appear from a central computer located in the top level press box. I did this utilizing HD-SDI as the preferred transmission method. The signal comes out of the computer as HDMI, converts to HD-SDI, and then is converted to DVI at the screens, utilizing the DVI daisy chain cards that came with the screen package. Picture looks great, and is running full 1080P resolution with no issues. 

I'm having issues finding software to use for content management, that ISN'T Microsoft powerpoint (which was used on the previous screens). The free software that NEC provides does not allow them to make instant changes to the content on the screen (think: "DEFENSE!" or instant stats for the starting players, etc.) This is essentially what they are looking for, is something that they can pick and choose content out of a list of pre-made "slides" and instantly display it on the screens. 
Powerpoint works for this, but it seems a little ridiculious to use such a simple presentation software for such expensive hardware. This option also requires them to have an employee sitting in the press box to change video content, and they would prefer that person be able to sit at the score table on the floor instead. 

So with all that known, are there any solutions out there for content management software that allows for those instant changes that they want, with all content being chosen from a remote laptop on the game floor? Both screens are connected together, and will display the same content. 
Are we searching for an impossible solution? 
Would (and I can't believe I'm saying this) powerpoint be a better option for them?

Also, a bonus for these new screens or CMS software would be the ability to input external video sources from their instant replay system and video cameras that record and broadcast the games. 


I'm stuck in a bind and looking for help and options, so any help is appreciated!


----------

